# Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich



## Heuxs (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi  Leute

    In unseren Aufzuchtteich sind fast alle karpfen verendet.
    Der Teich hat 2ha und ist 1-1,5m tief.Man sieht die verendeten Fische
    unter der dünnen Eisschicht.......Was kann denn zu dieser Jahreszeit
    der Auslöser sein?? Ist eventuell die Düngung der Wiesen mit Gülle eine
    Ursache.

    Gruß   Heuxs


----------



## FischFan (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Hallo Heuxs,

das Problem kenne ich. Eine mögliche Ursache ist das die Fische mangelhaft ernährt sind. Bildet sich bei den weiblichen Fischen dann noch der Rogen aus verhungern sie schlicht weg.
Habe ich so zumindest mal erklärt bekommen. Schau doch mal nach ob es hauptsächlich Fische mit Laichansatz sind. 
Helfen kann dagegen ordentlich zufüttern im Herbst.

Erstmal Gruß, Hauke


----------



## Heuxs (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

@ Fischfan                                                                                   Danke erstmal für Deine Antwort,können noch nicht die toten 
bergen wegen der dünnen Eisschicht.Aufs füttern hätte ich nicht getipp,
man lernt halt nicht aus.

Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Motorola (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Was mir spontan einfällt ist folgendes.

SInd nur Karpfen im Wasser? Wen nein dan wüste ich es nicht. Aber ich denke das kann davon kommen das es am Wasser zulaut ist d.h. das örgendwelche Kider oder sonst jemand evt. Steine aufs Eis geschmissen hat und dadurch die Fische wieder gewäckt hat. Dan wird ihr stoffwechsel wieder aufgebaut. Aber was wollen die Fische im Winter Essen?


----------



## Heuxs (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Hi  Motorola

     Der Teich ist ganz abgelegen,da ist nichts los.Die Jahreszeit hat mich 
     hier gewundert, im Frühjahr könnte man auf Stoffwechsel tippen,aber 
     jetzt.

     Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Wenn dein Teich keine natürlichen Quellen hat könnte es sein dass dein Wasser zu wenig Stoffwechsel durchführt da ja durch das Eis auch kein Sauerstoff ins Wasser kann. Das ist dann besonders schlimm wenn so viele Blätter auf dem Grund liegen und sie verfaulen.


----------



## Seebaer (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*



			
				Heuxs schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> In unseren Aufzuchtteich sind fast alle karpfen verendet.
> Der Teich hat 2ha und ist 1-1,5m tief.Man sieht die verendeten Fische
> ...


 
Denke die Düngung der anliegenden Wiesen mit Gülle macht vieles aus. Hast Du Wasserproben entnommen und zur Analyse gebracht???

Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du???  Es gibt dort bestimmt einen Fischereiverband bzw Wasser-Wirtschaftsamt dort.

Gruß

Seebaer   <°)))))>><


----------



## Sveni90 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

ja genau wie sieht es denn mit dem ph-wert des gewässers aus?


----------



## Heuxs (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Mache heute eine Messung des PH Wertes und schreibe es rein.
      Es gibt hier einen Fachmann der das Wasser Analysiren kann,aber erst
      nach Weihnachten.
      Komme aus Sachsen,Seebaer.

      Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## THD (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Hi Heux,
schreib doch bitte etwas mehr über das Gewässer und den Besatz. insbesondere die Besatzdichte und die Größe der Karpfen, versuche auch mal was über äußerliche (z. Bsp. gespreitzte Kiemendeckel, offenes Maul) Erscheinung und evtl. Schäden auf Schleimhaut zu schreiben, evtl. kannst du auch mal einen Aufschneiden, ich würde dir auch raten mal einen einzufrieren
um ihn evtl. untersuchen zu lassen.
Hab da noch nen link mit beschreibung einiger Fischkrankheiten, weiter unten findest du auch Untersuchungsstellen für Fischkrankheiten:

http://www.mosella-team.de/wichtige_fischkrankheiten.htm

Gülleschäden bei 2 ha Teich ? Da müssten sich aber noch Reste von irgendwo
finden lassen.
Bei starkem Besatz - evtl. verhungert ?
THD


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Ich denke das die Gülle da unterirdisch hinein geraten ist|kopfkrat #c 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aber ich habe auch mal eine Frage::g |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Bei uns im See sterben Jährlich ,zwischen Winter und den Frühling hinein,an die 80-100 Silber/Marmorkarpfen Es gibt viele andere Fische darin,die nicht sterben,schon komisch|kopfkrat Jedes Frühjahr,stinkt der See bestialisch,nach verwesenden Fisch,am schlimmsten bei Wind schauern:v Aber warum sterben nur diese Fische und andere nicht???Und warum immer Jahre nach einander und nicht alle auf einmal????????Das bleibt mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel#c |kopfkrat


Wäre für Tips dankbar!


----------



## tobio (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

ich würde mir im Zooladen mal Tröpfchentests holen und neben dem PH-Wert ebenfalls Sauerstoff und vorallem Nitrit/ Nitrat messen.
Es gibt Sets, da sind auch noch Amoniak und Karbonat-Härte mit dabei.
So kannst du wenigstens ausschließen, das es nicht durch Dein schlechtes Wasser kommt (wovon ich allerdings mal ausgehe)


tobio


----------



## charly151 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das die Gülle da unterirdisch hinein geraten ist|kopfkrat #c
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Nehme mal an das vorwiegend große Fische dieser Art verenden.
Marmor und Silberkarpfen sind überwiegend Planktonfresser, die
im Winter so gut wie nix zu fressen finden, durch Nahrungsmangel
sterben die älteren Tiere ab.

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## eg19399 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Bin auch der Meinung, dass der Nitrat-Gehalt im Wasser gemessen werden sollte. Den gleichen Effekt hat man, wenn ein starker Bestand an Wassergeflügel ein kleines stehendes Gewässer allmählich zuschei... Ein  aus anderem Grund ausgelöster Sauerstoffmangel ist für diese Jahreszeit eigentlich nicht so typisch.

Grüsse und Petri Heil.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das die Gülle da unterirdisch hinein geraten ist|kopfkrat #c
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



denke mir das es sich dabei um das *sog.Frühjahressterben* bei den Karpfen handelt...|kopfkrat
Finde auch jedes Jahr so zwei bis drei Karpfen der  gr.Gewichtsklasse die den Umschwung einfach nicht überstehen bzw.zu früh  an die Oberfläche gekommen sind...jedoch  keine  80-100 wie von dir beschrieben.
Scheint ja ein ELDORADO für die Karpfenhunter zu sein bei der Masse an Fisch...


----------



## tobio (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Von einem Frühjahrssterben von Karpfen habe ich noch nie etwas gehört.
Allerdings gehen wärend der Laichzeit einige aus Erschöpfung drauf. 
Vielleicht meinst Du ja das.



tobio


----------



## Heuxs (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Hi  Helfer

   Wollte ja heute grob (mit Aquatest)die Wasserwerte messen.
   Durch den Sturm hier (wohne in Sachsen) sind bei mir am Haus Fist-
   ziegel aus der Verankerung rausgewesen..................bin halt nicht
   zum Messen gekommen, mache es gleich morgen Früh und Stelle die Werte 
   hier ein.
   Auf die Frage von  THD, getraue es mir garnicht zu schreiben,es waren
   nur 20 Karpfen drin, 25-30cm.August erst reingekommen....und wollten
   erst mal abwarten.
   Nur wenn man die Ursache nicht kennt ist es auch Verantwortungslos
   wieder welche auf gut Glück einzusetzen.

   Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Heuxs (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Hi  Schleinwühle

  Auf Deine Frage mit den Marmorkarpfen,bei uns in der Talsperre Pöhl
  verenden seit 2Jahren Tonnen!!! In der Zeitung stand :sie starben an
  Altersschwäche...25Jahre würden die im Schnitt.Sind doch zu Ostzeiten
  in Megen auch eingesetzt wurden.
  Ist immer so ein Anruch bei so vielen ,ob das alles stimmt?

  Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Forelle91 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Karpfen brauchen im Winter Schlamm,da sie sich eingraben und so überwintern!!Habt ihr den auch Schlamm in eurem Teich?


----------



## symphy (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*



			
				tobio schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mir im Zooladen mal Tröpfchentests holen und neben dem PH-Wert ebenfalls Sauerstoff und vorallem Nitrit/ Nitrat messen.
> Es gibt Sets, da sind auch noch Amoniak und Karbonat-Härte mit dabei.
> So kannst du wenigstens ausschließen, das es nicht durch Dein schlechtes Wasser kommt (wovon ich allerdings mal ausgehe)
> 
> ...



Moin,
also Nitrat hat schon mal überhauptnichts mit dem sterben der Fische zu tun .

Das von den Fischen ausgeschiedene Amonnium wird von den Teichbakterien zu Nitrit umgewandelt ,welches bei zu hohen Konzentrationen giftig ist ,dieses Nitrit wird weiterhin zu Nitrat umgewandelt welches nicht giftig ist und auch noch bei hohen Konzentrationen vertragen wird ,das Wachstum wird etwas gehemmt dadurch .

Auch ein Aspekt könnte (nur im Sommer sein ) wenn aus dem Ammonium bei Ph Werten über 7.0 und Temp über 30C° das giftige Amonniak wird ,welches eher selten vorkommt .

Frühlingsvirämi (SVC)

Die Krankheit tritt besonders bei niedrigen Wassertemperaturen auf ,also im Frühjahr ,manchmal auch nach längeren Kälteperioden im Sommer bzw. im Herbst .Befallene Fische haben einen mehr oder weniger aufgetriebenen Bauch ,der mit einer hellen ,klaren Flüssigkeit gefüllt ist .Manchmal sind auch Glotzaugen fest zu stellen .Weiterhin ist oft ein geröteter After zu beobachten ,Typisch ist eine Verfärbung der Leber.

Auslöser ist der Befall mit Rhabdoviren 

Früher wurde die Krankheit (akute Form der Bauchwassersucht genannt )
Die Chroische früher Erythrodermatitis (CE) Form der Krankheit ist auffällig an den Geschwüren die über den Körper verteielt sind ,gehen häufig bis in die Muskulatur.Auch Beulenartige Verwölbungen der Haut sind fest zu stellen .Rötliche Entzündung an den Flossen und in der Bauchgegend sind nicht selten .

Winterung :

Bei wechselwarmen Karpfen hängt die Stoffwechsel Aktivität von der Wassertemperatur ab .So schlägt das Karpfenherz im Ruhezusand bei 1-2 C° am Boden der Winterung nur 2-3 mal pro Minute,ind der Wachstumsphase bei Temp um 25C° bis zu 200 mal.
Durch die Anpassund verbrauchen Karpfen bei optimalen Bedingungen im Winter sehr wenig Sauerstoff und Energie und sie nehmen trotz der langen Fastenperiode von 4-5 Monaten nur etwas 5-10 % an Gewicht ab.
Die min Teife der Winterung sollte 1,5-2 m betragen ,da dann die Lichtstärke am Boden im Vergleich zur Wasseroberfläche zu über 90% abgeschwächt ist .
Zum Überwintern benötigt man beste Wasser Qualität ,möglichsr Quellwasser mit langem Zuleiter.Der Zulauf sollte höher als die Winterung liegen ,damit das Wasser von Kohlensäure und Stickstoff entgast und mit Sauerstoff angereichert werden kann .Neben Sauerstoff Mangel können aber auch können aber auch Sauerstoff Überschuß sowie schädliche Kohlensäure Gehalte auftreten .
An der Oberfläche der Kiemen findet der Gasaustausch statt .Ist nun im Wasser zu viel KKOHLENDIOXID ,sprich Kohlensäure vorhanden ,fehlt das Konzentrationsgefälle zum Gasaustausch .Die Fische können nicht genug KOHLENDIOXID ausatmen und gleichzeitig nur schwer Sauerstoff einatmen .Fischsterben kann also auch durch Kohlendioxid Überschuß verbunden mit 
Schwierigkeiten bei der Sauerstofff aufnahme eintreten .
Da Kohlendioxid außer durch die Atmung der Fische zur Hauptsache im Teichschlamm durch den Abbauch organischer Substanzen ,insbesondere Pflanzenresten ,produziert wird ,sind übermäßige Schlammschichten in der Winterung unerwünscht !!!

Hoffe dir etwas geholfen zu haben ,mess mal den CO2 Gehalt deines Wasser ,ich tippe sie sind erstickt ,kommt nicht all zu selten vor


----------



## tobio (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Ui, da sind aber einige Sachen nicht ganz richtig!
 ich habe zwar erst seit 3 Wochen einen Angelschein, aber seit Jahren beschäftige ich mich mehr als intensiv mich mit der Hälterung von Koi (und zwar teuren Japanischen).



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> also Nitrat hat schon mal überhauptnichts mit dem sterben der Fische zu tun .
> 
> Das von den Fischen ausgeschiedene Amonnium wird von den Teichbakterien zu Nitrit umgewandelt ,welches bei zu hohen Konzentrationen giftig ist ,dieses Nitrit wird weiterhin zu Nitrat umgewandelt welches nicht giftig ist und auch noch bei hohen Konzentrationen vertragen wird ,das Wachstum wird etwas gehemmt dadurch .


1. Nitrit ist sehr wohl schädlich und zwar extrem! schon in kleinen Mengen!!! Nitritwerte über 0,15 mg/l sind Schädlich und irgendwann tödlich!
2. Auch Nitrat (das Endprudukt des Eiweißabbaus) ist nicht vollkommen harmlos sondern nur "relativ ungiftig" bis zu bestimmter Dosis.
Bei Landwirtschaftlichen Einläufen kann es durchaus auch zum Problem werden!



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ein Aspekt könnte (nur im Sommer sein ) wenn aus dem Ammonium bei Ph Werten über 7.0 und Temp über 30C° das giftige Amonniak wird ,welches eher selten vorkommt .


 Sagen wir mal über 8, denn 7 ist ein optimaler Wert. Und Wassertemperaturen über 30° macht aus jedem Karpfenteich bestimmt eine gute Bouiabaisse.
Wir sind hier ja nicht am Amazonas.

Weiterhin ist die Einleitung aus einer Quelle direkt in einen Teich mit Sicherheit eine äusserst schlechte Idee. Quellwasser beinhaltet fast keinen Sauerstoff und die Karbonathärte ist derart hoch, dass der PH-Wert gerne mal bei 9-10 liegt!

Ich vermute aber doch eher schlechtes Wasser aufgrund von Einläufen und schlechter oder keiner Filterung als eine Krankheit.
Man muss nicht unbeding wie bei einem Koiteich bis in 2 meter Tiefe durch absolut klares Wasser schauen können, aber ein Naturteich bedarf ebenfalls einer sorgfältigen Planung.
Gerade dann wenn auf zusätzliche Filterung verzichtet wird und nur Pflanzen dies e Aufgabe übernehmen müssen. 
Ein Teich will gut geplant sein ...


tobio


----------



## LAC (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Hallo,
hat der Teich einen Zufluss bzw. ein Ablauf - wenn ja, setze dich sofort mit der Unteren Wasserbehörde deiner Gemeinde in Verbindung - sie müssen eine Untersuchung vornehmen, da ein erheblicher Schaden entstanden ist - wenn es von der Gülle kommt, bzw durch andere Fremdeinwirkung - und das weitere Gewässer auch beinträchtigt wird. 
Sie sind dazu verpflichtet 
Jeoch solltest du dir mal einige Fachbücher anschaffen, damit du auch etwas Freude mit deiner Zucht hast, sonst bleibt es immer ein Lotteriespiel - da ist keiner mit geholfen.
Viel Glück und ein Gruss aus Dänemark


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> denke mir das es sich dabei um das *sog.Frühjahressterben* bei den Karpfen handelt...|kopfkrat
> Finde auch jedes Jahr so zwei bis drei Karpfen der gr.Gewichtsklasse die den Umschwung einfach nicht überstehen bzw.zu früh an die Oberfläche gekommen sind...jedoch keine 80-100 wie von dir beschrieben.
> Scheint ja ein ELDORADO für die Karpfenhunter zu sein bei der Masse an Fisch...


 
Hallo und einen wunderschönen Guten morgen, 

dank euch für die hilfe:m .Keine ahnung ob das nun Marmor oder Silberkarpfen sind.Diese 2 Fischarten kann Ich überhaupt nicht auseinander halten Das sind auch die 2 einzigsten Arten hier,die Ich noch nie im Leben gefangen habe,trotz der Massen davon in dem See. Hab noch ein Bild vom Frühjahr angehangen,vielleicht weiss wer,was das genau ist.Marmor oder Silber;+ :g 
Dieses Frühjahrsterben,könnte doch viele ursachen haben.zb.Temperatursteigungen??Vielleicht ist auch zu wenig Plankton in der kalten Jahreszeit im See?So das die Tiere bis zum Frühjahr geschwächt sind.Nur vom Winter in den Frühling hinein sterben die.Der See ist im Winter nicht immer zugefroren,so das das Sterben an Sauerstoffmangel ausgeschlossen werden könnte.Es stirbt auch immer nur diese Fischart.Auch viele meter Fische.Vielleicht ist es auch altersschwäche#c
Habe schon alles probiert,wenigstens einen davon im Sommer zu fangen.Aber nix da#d Schwimmbrot mit/ohne Wasserkugel durchsichtig mit 1m Vorfach und kleinen Haken mit nur einer Made dran,Teig,Wurm usw.|gr: |gr: #d 
Im Sommer an manchen Tagen,knallt es alle paar Sekunden im See.An Windstillen Tagen kann man die in riesen schwärmen an der Oberfläche stehen sehen.Wenn dann eine Ente oder ähnliches über den Schwarm fliegt,dann gibts ordentliche Bugwellen :l #q 

Karpfenangler haben auch bisher seltener davon einen gekriegt,eher Spiegel oder große Graser.


----------



## Heuxs (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Hi Helfer

Nun die Messdaten: 

Nitrat: 50mg/l
Nitrit:  1 mg/l
G=DT=TH: größer 14d
Carbonat KH: 10d
pH-Wert: 8,0

gemessen mit aquatest Streifen.

Da nun wieder alles zugeschneit ist.......sind wir dieses Jahr mit dem
Thema durch.Werden uns mit den Bauern (eventl.Gülle) ein Gespräch
suchen. Nächtes Jahr im Frühjahr gebe ich Euch bescheit,was und ob was
rausgekommen ist.

Gruß Heuxs


----------



## Heuxs (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Hallo Schleienwühle

Das Hauptproblem mit den toten Marmorkarpfen (bei uns Tonnen toter)
ist doch nicht der Fisch??? Nein das Geld,wer für die Entsorgung aufkommt
weil die Menge stinkt gewaltig,so ist es nun mal in dieser Zeit.
Da zählt nicht eine Ursachenforschung....Altersschwäche und aus!

Gruß Heuxs


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Hallo Heuxs,

das Problem,mit den "wegmachen" kenn Ich hier auch.Es kümmert sich niemand darum,die Fische zu beseitigen.Höchstens aus dem Wasser rausholen und an Land packen.Da liegen sie dann das ganze Jahr über.Ich wohne ja ungefähr 5 km vom See entfernt.Mich stört dieser geruch nur beim Angeln(Wenn Ich da Angel) sonst allerdings nicht.Es haben aber einige Leute da am See ein Haus(Nicht Angler).Die müssen bestimmt größere probleme haben:g :v


----------



## THD (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*



			
				Heuxs schrieb:
			
		

> Hi  Helfer
> 
> Wollte ja heute grob (mit Aquatest)die Wasserwerte messen.
> Durch den Sturm hier (wohne in Sachsen) sind bei mir am Haus Fist-
> ...



@Heuxs,

sorry, bitte verstehe meine Frage nicht falsch, ihr habt einen 20.000 m2 Teich
und macht einen (sehr geringen) Probebesatz mit einer so recht anspruchslosen Fischart wie dem Karpfen ? 
Normalerweise kommt der Karpfen mit fast jeden Gewässer klar.

Gibts in dem Teich keine anderen Fischarten ?
Oder bezweifelt ihr die "Qualität" der Satzkarpfen, könnte es sein, dass die Satzfische aus der Intensivzucht kamen und evtl. keine Reserven für den Winter drauf hatten ?
War der Teich abgelassen, gibts da Pflanzen drin, was für ne Bodenbeschaffenheit hat er ?
Bitte beschreibe mal den Teich, oder handelt es sich um ein Nachklärbecken einer Kläranlage, oder einem Sandabsetzbecken einer Kies- oder Sandwaschanlage.
Zu deinen Messwerten kann ich momentan nichts sagen, da ich nicht an meine Unterlagen rankomme, auf den ersten Blick finde ich sie nícht so dramatisch.

Bitte schreib mal was zum Teich.

Grüße THD


----------



## Heuxs (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Hi THD

   Die Besitzverhältnisse hatten gewechselt durch Grundstückskauf.
   Das war im Herbst2004 und dieser wurde übern Winter abgelassen.Der der
   diesen Teich bewitschaftet hatte ,pflegte nur Kapfen und das intensiv.
   Das Frühjahr kam,der Teich lief voll...aber er ließ Ihn wieder ab....warum
   auch immer,nur da ist Krötenzeit gewesen und das war schon immer
   ein Ablaichteich für diese.Auf der Strasse sind auf 1km links+recht Abfang
   zäune für deren Wanderung.Es gab Streß und er war fort.
   Teich wieder (über4Wochen) vollgelassen.Nun kam ein Unwetter.....
   welches nicht aller10Jahre kommt und vom Feld hatte es unmengen 
   Schlamm reingespült,sah über Wochen nur noch braun aus.Bis halt im 
   August,das Wasser hatte wie immer diese Farbe und da kam es halt zu
   diesen Besatz mit 20Stück.Wollten erst mal schauen,der Teich soll nicht 
   intensiv genutzt werden.
   Vorstellungen waren:erst Karpfen,dann Weissfische,dann paar Hechte.
   Pflanzen waren da keine drin.
   Die Karpfen wurden von einen Züchter gekauft.
   Mehr kann ich dazu erst mal nicht schreiben,nur eins noch.Das Sprichwort
   Bauer bleibt Bauer...kann man auch anders ausdrücken..........als wenn
   dieser weniger ernten würde, wenn die Furchen quer zum Teich verlaufen
   würden.

   Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## symphy (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Hi Tobio

da dieses Wissen direkt aus einem von mir benutzten Buch in der Techwirtschaft kommt und ich es so in meiner früheren Schuhlzeit gelernt und danach Jahre Karpfen gehältert und Überwintert habe denke ich das es schon stimmt .

J.Hoffmann/F.Geldhauser/P.Gerstner
Der Teichwirt
6.Auflage von Paul Parey

kannst ja mal nachschlagen wenn willst


----------



## THD (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

@Heuxs,
ich kann mir keinen Reim aus die Vorgänge in eurem Teich machen, die N-Werte sind hoch, aber nach meiner Einschätzung (und wenn nicht zwischendurch  ne ordentliche Verdünnung eingetreten ist) nicht tödlich.

Ich hätte als letzte Erklärung anzubieten: durch den starken Sedimenteintrag hat sich über dem normalen Bodenschlamm einé luftundurchlässige Schicht gebildet, der Schlamm faulte anaerob, dabei entsteht H2S, das konnte durch das Eis nicht ausgasen und hat die Fische vergiftet.

Ich würde im Frühjahr wieder Karpfen einsetzen.

Viel Glück THD


----------



## Heuxs (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

Hallo  THD

    Danke für Deine Einschätzung,könnte es mir vorstellen mit der Eisschicht,
    das da nichts ausgasen konnte.

    Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## bernie1 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

http://www.wasser-wissen.de/abwasserlexikon/s/see.htm
Schau hier nach.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Heuxs (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Karpfen sterben in unseren Teich*

* Danke Bernie1*

     Gruß  Heuxs


----------

